# Funny E-bay (collector camera)



## Mitica100 (Aug 25, 2006)

This takes the prize!

Check out the wording in this ad, for the Bell & Howell camera. Who would want such a camera??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-120-50mm-Camera-Strap-Case-200-mm-Lens-Flash_W0QQitemZ330021740401QQihZ014QQcategoryZ297QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:lmao:


----------



## Luke_H (Aug 25, 2006)

The sad part is someone bought the bell and howell after owning the Sears SLR.  Why??

If I've learned one thing, it's that heaviness isn't a very good indicator of something spitting out nice photos.  Sometimes it's true, but other times it is not.

If that camera works, I imagine it'd take nice photos though.  What rebadged brand of camera is it?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 25, 2006)

OK, somehow the funny spelling might be missed. Here it is:


_Up for auction: _
_Sears 120 50mm Camera, Strap, Case, 200 mm Lens, Flash _
_Also *Bowell* Howell 28 MM Focus Free Camera W Strap Case. __Please see photos for condition_.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Mitica,

I'm going to Kazakhstan next week.  I'm hoping that I can find a used camera store or something.  Can you recommend any good Russian camera brands to look out for?  Isn't there a decent Leica clone made in Russia?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 25, 2006)

Big Mike, that ought to be a great trip! Be safe there...

As for Russian cameras, I assume you're talking about *user* cameras. There are a few, like the Zorkii series (Leica copies). The Zorkii 4 is a war horse if you remember to wind first and then set the shutter speed. The Kiev, a clone of the Contax, is also nice. In general, these cameras can be had for next to nothing on Ebay, all in good condition, so keep that in mind when you shop. The camera stores charge much more than these cameras are worth. For example I saw a nice Zorkii 4 while in Romania (about a month ago) going for something like $110.00, when you can get the same camera for less than $50 on Ebay. There's another thing, the lenses. They are good lenses since the Russians copied the Leitz and Zeiss design, but you have to find a good one by testing it for resolution, contrast, flatness of field (cell alignment) and so on. The usual ratio is about 1 in 10, in other words one good lens in ten. That's due to their way of producing them, without a good QC during those days. 

As for collecting cameras, there are a few rarities I'd like to own, such as the Sport camera, the very first 35mm SLR made in 1930. Also, the Narciss camera is a good find, a nicely made miniature camera. My guess is that you won't find these on the Russian photo market, but again, who knows...

Good luck.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 25, 2006)

This is a rediculously stupid question...but is this a nice camera? I don't know a lot about film cameras. :-\ It's a good price though if it was decent enough for me to buy and practice film with.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 25, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> This is a rediculously stupid question...but is this a nice camera? I don't know a lot about film cameras. :-\ It's a good price though if it was decent enough for me to buy and practice film with.


The Bell & Howell NO , the Sear I believe was made by Pentax, it would make an OK student camera, think I may have one boxed up in the closed myself


----------



## JonnyVPA (Aug 25, 2006)

man.... i'd buy it just to throw on my shelf of other useless cameras

even though most of my old cameras... can still take good pictures.... they just dont make film for some of em


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 25, 2006)

Obviously not they stupid one.. I would buy it if my dad didn't have a Pentax K1000 with some really nice lenses. including a macro/telephoto 80-200mm. Yum.


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sears SLRs were usually made by Ricoh or Chinon.

On the 'Russkys';  I would suggest the Fed 3, the Zorky 3C [3M] and the Kiev 4AM.  The Jupiter 8 f2 [Helios f2 on the Kiev] will provide acceptable images.  Anything over $US40 for a camera with case, take-up spool [check for this!] and lens cap is too much unless condition is ex+.


----------



## usayit (Aug 25, 2006)

AFAIK, Sear's sold Pentax cameras bodies under the name "Tower".  The camera in the picture looks to be aperture priority only. There is no shutter selection on the dial just Lock, Aperture, X sync.  K1000 Pentax rebrand bodies are full manual with matched needle metering.   Actually I did see a Pentax K1000 rebrand in which the matched needle meter was replaced by LED < * > meter  display... very strange what you find a camera swaps.

Later cameras from sears were from other manufacturers...  so many cheaper camera bodies that adopted the K-mount.

Funny too...  some Bell+Howell cameras were also rebranded Canons too.


----------



## montresor (Aug 26, 2006)

Strangely enough, I have one of those dorky little B+H's and have taken some amusing pictures with it.


----------



## manfromh (Aug 26, 2006)

As for Russian cameras. Fed 1 and Zorki 1 are nice. Zorki-3/3m is probably one of the best looking cameras ive ever seen. Zorki-4k, Zorki 6 and Fed 3 are good user cameras. It seems to me that older Russian camera have better build quality than the newer ones.


----------



## JonnyVPA (Aug 26, 2006)

No Shutter Selection... haha just like hte Nikon EM...... still not a bad camera though, you just have to trust it haha


----------

